# hello!



## guavafish (Jul 21, 2018)

hi all.

I own a filter machine (tescos I think, cheap as chips) Tried the bodum pour over which I loved until it broke; am toying with buying a chemex, aeropress and french press.

Am a fan of the old stove top pots but think I cheat as I don't like espresso and have to add off boiled water to the cup. Not a fan of the expresso silver machine coffee culture, I lived in Colombia for a while and their independent coffee shop scene is amazing; think weighing scales, thermometers, goose neck kettles with so many brew styles.

Just bought some weighing scales, a grinder & a thermometer. Just received some beans direct from Colombia and am awaiting some light roast beans to arrive. So I'm ready to get playing with amounts and different beans, roasts and grinds


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Welcome! I love my chemex and aeropress- the latter I use more when travelling. I also have an espropress- a Canadian French press which is double walled for heat retention and has a double filter on the bottom- does a pretty good job of preventing silt from getting into the cup. Hope you have fun!


----------

